# Toshiba 26AV502R greenish color



## Robert2 (Aug 2, 2007)

I've had this Toshiba 26AV502R TV for several years and notice today the the lower half of the screen has turned a light greenish color. I believe this happened a year or so ago, but then it returned to the normal colors a day or two later.

Is this TV no longer any good?

I am senior citizen and cannot really afford a new one.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Is this TV a modern one that is very slim in width or the old type with Cathode Ray tube that takes up a lot of space behind ?


----------



## Robert2 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toshiba 26AV502R 26 LCD HDTV - 720p, 1280x720, 60Hz, 10Bit, 2x HDMI, Black at TigerDirect.com


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Sorry but I have no experience with this model.

From your fault description though it sounds like the Display panel is failing. If it was a cable or driver problem the result would not be that half or part of the screen was changing colour. A very small possibility would be that the power supply might require capacitor replacements, I have seen what I thought at first was panel failure on a Computer Monitor which turned out to be capacitors but it is a slim chance.


----------

